# Wing chun vs mma reaction



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Could u guys check out my reaction video and give me some feedback to work on.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Never understood the point of reaction videos...why would I want to watch a video of someone watching a video


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Never understood the point of reaction videos...why would I want to watch a video of someone watching a video


I get wat ya mean but it’s just something I got to put out there coz maybe u don’t enjoy reaction videos but others do


----------



## Marnetmar (Apr 11, 2018)

I mean this in the nicest possible way.

Get out.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> I get wat ya mean but it’s just something I got to put out there coz maybe u don’t enjoy reaction videos but others do


Spell check is your friend


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Marnetmar said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way.
> 
> Get out.


Cmon show me some support, the only reason I’m posting on here is coz I’d like more people from the martial arts community to give some feedback on my video


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Never understood the point of reaction videos...why would I want to watch a video of someone watching a video


lol.  you sound like an old man.  Just like me. ha ha ha.  We probably had more human contact than many of today's youth.   "Watching A video of someone watching a video" is exactly what it is.  



Muneeb200129 said:


> Could u guys check out my reaction video and give me some feedback to work on.


The only feedback I can give is decide on what your video to be about. Do you want it to be about you or do you want it to be about WC vs MMA?    If you want to make it WC vs MMA then change your line of thought to doing a "Fight Review" or "Fight Analysis".   If you want it to be about you, then do something other than a reaction view.  Show your talents in something, it'll have a bigger payoff.

Just a 45 year old man's 2 cents.


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> lol.  you sound like an old man.  Just like me. ha ha ha.  We probably had more human contact than many of today's youth.   "Watching A video of someone watching a video" is exactly what it is.
> 
> The only feedback I can give is decide on what your video to be about. Do you want it to be about you or do you want it to be about WC vs MMA?    If you want to make it WC vs MMA then change your line of thought to doing a "Fight Review" or "Fight Analysis".   If you want it to be about you, then do something other than a reaction view.  Show your talents in something, it'll have a bigger payoff.
> 
> Just a 45 year old man's 2 cents.


Thanks for the feedback really appreciate it, I’ll definitely work towards it


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Spell check is your friend


It defo is


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> lol.  you sound like an old man.  Just like me. ha ha ha.  We probably had more human contact than many of today's youth.   "Watching A video of someone watching a video" is exactly what it is.
> 
> The only feedback I can give is decide on what your video to be about. Do you want it to be about you or do you want it to be about WC vs MMA?    If you want to make it WC vs MMA then change your line of thought to doing a "Fight Review" or "Fight Analysis".   If you want it to be about you, then do something other than a reaction view.  Show your talents in something, it'll have a bigger payoff.
> 
> Just a 45 year old man's 2 cents.


I know I just don't see the point of them i know there's video game ones to...like why do I want to spend 20 minutes watching some kid play a game...if I'm that interested the game I'll play the damm thing myself lol


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> It defo is


Then make sure you don't neglect this friend


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Then make sure you don't neglect this friend


I’ll make sure, quick advice mate if I made an actual video where I demonstrate some martial arts techniques would you prefer it over this video.


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I know I just don't see the point of them i know there's video game ones to...like why do I want to spend 20 minutes watching some kid play a game...if I'm that interested the game I'll play the damm thing myself lol


It’s a video that most of my mates told me to make so I did thinking it would get popular but I guess it was a bad idea.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> It’s a video that most of my mates told me to make so I did thinking it would get popular but I guess it was a bad idea.


Not saying it's a bad idea just saying I'm not interested in it doesn't mean others aren't


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Not saying it's a bad idea just saying I'm not interested in it doesn't mean others aren't


I sort of agree with u coz I find reaction videos somewhat boring but this is wat my mates told me would get views.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Never understood the point of reaction videos...why would I want to watch a video of someone watching a video




I never knew there was such a thing! Well, you learn something everyday!


----------



## pdg (Apr 11, 2018)

So you made a type of video you find boring in an attempt to get views?

Not a smart move...


There are two types of reaction videos that get views:

First, someone who is a real authority on the subject doing a similar thing to a post match analysis.

Second, someone who doesn't really know anything about the subject, but chooses to 'react' to something that's hugely popular and is searched all the time (so that the reaction shows up in keyword searches).


Be honest, which are you?


It appears that you want to build a channel. In all honesty this sort of video will do nothing more than hold you back and tarnish your reputation as long as you leave it live...



Edit: I haven't watched the video - you look so bored in the preview image I really don't want to.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I never knew there was such a thing! Well, you learn something everyday!


It's pretty sad tbh, there's a kid in my area who's got himself famous doing videos of him playing Fifa and he's even got a book published....to me it's like..how are these people celebrities they have no skill they're just filming themselves playing games and watching TV


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> So you made a type of video you find boring in an attempt to get views?
> 
> Not a smart move...
> 
> ...


Haha thinking about it I remember a friend showing me a video of a guy and his girlfriend reacting to the movie undisputed 3 and when there was some grappling in the scene the girl was like "hey you roll don't you?" And the guy was like "huh whats rolling?" And she replied "like jiu jitsu and that stuff" and he replied "oh..yeah I do that" it was funny because the guy obviously was talking total bs about doing jiu jitsu and got exposed


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> So you made a type of video you find boring in an attempt to get views?
> 
> Not a smart move...
> 
> ...


Well I’m the first one or at least think I am and with the thumbnail it thought it was more of me reacting to it in more of a serious way. TBH I’m not doing youtube for views im doing it for fun and when I said that my mate told me it would get views I never did it for that specific reason I did it coz I thought that’s what people would enjoy and that’s exactly what I want


----------



## Buka (Apr 11, 2018)

This vid makes me feel old. Reaction video.....wondering how they first came about? And I don't blame the first guy to do one. I blame the first guy he showed it to for not slapping him upside the head, hard.

But I will say one thing,  that looks like a really nice chair.


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Haha thinking about it I remember a friend showing me a video of a guy and his girlfriend reacting to the movie undisputed 3 and when there was some grappling in the scene the girl was like "hey you roll don't you?" And the guy was like "huh whats rolling?" And she replied "like jiu jitsu and that stuff" and he replied "oh..yeah I do that" it was funny because the guy obviously was talking total bs about doing jiu jitsu and got exposed


Could I ask if u give me that dislike on my video coz I’d like to know why so I could on work on that feedback


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Buka said:


> This vid makes me feel old. Reaction video.....wondering how they first came about? And I don't blame the first guy to do one. I blame the first guy he showed it to for not slapping him upside the head, hard.
> 
> But I will say one thing,  that looks like a really nice chair.


The chair is pretty comfy haha


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> Could I ask if u give me that dislike on my video coz I’d like to know why so I could on work on that feedback


I haven't even watched it


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I haven't even watched it


Ah ok


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> So you made a type of video you find boring in an attempt to get views?
> 
> Not a smart move...
> 
> ...


Could I ask if you gave me that dislike coz I’d like to know why and then I could work towards your feedback.


----------



## pdg (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> Well I’m the first one or at least think I am and with the thumbnail it thought it was more of me reacting to it in more of a serious way. TBH I’m not doing youtube for views im doing it for fun and when I said that my mate told me it would get views I never did it for that specific reason I did it coz I thought that’s what people would enjoy and that’s exactly what I want



The worst videos to watch, ever, are the ones that "I thought people would like"...

If you're doing it for fun, do what _you_ enjoy. If other people find it entertaining it'll grow organically. If it doesn't grow, then hey, you're not doing it for views anyway.

If you enjoy what you're doing, the chances are much higher that others will too - if you're bored and trying too hard (as it looks in the preview) then your audience will feel that and link that with any other videos you do.


----------



## Buka (Apr 11, 2018)

Forgive my manners, welcome to Martialtalk, Muneeb.


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> The worst videos to watch, ever, are the ones that "I thought people would like"...
> 
> If you're doing it for fun, do what _you_ enjoy. If other people find it entertaining it'll grow organically. If it doesn't grow, then hey, you're not doing it for views anyway.
> 
> If you enjoy what you're doing, the chances are much higher that others will too - if you're bored and trying too hard (as it looks in the preview) then your audience will feel that and link that with any other videos you do.


Thanks for the advice, I find that really motivating


----------



## pdg (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> Could I ask if you gave me that dislike coz I’d like to know why and then I could work towards your feedback.



I haven't watched it, but in all honesty I probably would thumb it down if I did.


I did a video on "what people would like" - but I didn't like it. It got something like 5000 views in a couple of months but I didn't feel comfortable with it, frankly I found it embarrassing.

I took it down, because.


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

Buka said:


> Forgive my manners, welcome to Martialtalk, Muneeb.


It’s been a pleasure to be here


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> Thanks for the feedback really appreciate it, I’ll definitely work towards it


No problem.  There is a purpose for why you are making the video.  Stay true to that purpose and don't feel like you have to do "reaction videos" to get people to watch.  

This is before your your time but I think you can learn from it.  I never watched much of them but that's because of my approach to movies is that I'm going to watch a movie if I think I like it and I don't care what others think about a movie, but all of that is beside the point.   They made a living out it.  The thing that probably made them successful is that they did movie reviews in a way that almost made you feel as if you were listening in on a nearby conversation, which tends to get people involved without being involved directly.  Sort of like how people pull their smart phones out and start recording 2 people arguing or performing.





Take notes on these guys.  Watch a full episode and if you find yourself making comments about how stupid either one is, or that they don't know what they are talking about in terms of the movie, then that is the exact point where they have captured your attention.  Things like this also allows you to show your knowledge and gives you a chance to shine a bit.  

The reason I show this because you can  see them react to the comments even though it's not a "Reaction" Video. 

Another example of a show that shows other people's reaction





I'm not saying to do exactly what they are doing.  I'm not saying copy what they do.  I saying understand the science behind it.  Why does it work?  What is drawing the attention.  Does the videos make you look better or do you make the video look better?

If you are trying to make money from YouTube,  then making a reaction video is probably be the best way to go, because it's trendy so you can make a quick buck.  Reaction videos have a short life span.  The 2 shows that I put lasted longer than I would have ever thought they would.  Siskel and Ebert kept going until the wheels fell off.

This is another one.  Before your time.





They guys that probably fit into your generation would be the John Stewart Show and  Stephen Cobert who did tons of "Reaction"

Figure out why it worked for these people and then see if it's something that can be put into a formula and repeated in a way that will allow you to get a lot of mileage out of it.

Just something to think about as you do your videos.


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> I haven't watched it, but in all honesty I probably would thumb it down if I did.
> 
> 
> I did a video on "what people would like" - but I didn't like it. It got something like 5000 views in a couple of months but I didn't feel comfortable with it, frankly I found it embarrassing.
> ...


Thanks for being honest, I thought people would enjoy this rather than me doing some martial arts techniques


----------



## Muneeb200129 (Apr 11, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> No problem.  There is a purpose for why you are making the video.  Stay true to that purpose and don't feel like you have to do "reaction videos" to get people to watch.
> 
> This is before your your time but I think you can learn from it.  I never watched much of them but that's because of my approach to movies is that I'm going to watch a movie if I think I like it and I don't care what others think about a movie, but all of that is beside the point.   They made a living out it.  The thing that probably made them successful is that they did movie reviews in a way that almost made you feel as if you were listening in on a nearby conversation, which tends to get people involved without being involved directly.  Sort of like how people pull their smart phones out and start recording 2 people arguing or performing.
> 
> ...


I owe you a big thank you, I have learnt so much from these videos and ur advice


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I know I just don't see the point of them i know there's video game ones to...like why do I want to spend 20 minutes watching some kid play a game...if I'm that interested the game I'll play the damm thing myself lol


My son tries to watch the video games ones and I always make him change it when I catch him.  

However with that said.  I will admit that I've been guilty of watching a few who were doing impersonations.  Some of the Family guy call of duty impersonations are well worth the 5 minutes of wasted time lol.  But it's the impersonation that makes it worth it and not me watching someone else play a game.  You could just listen to the conversation without the video and it's still entertaining.


----------



## pdg (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> Thanks for being honest, I thought people would enjoy this rather than me doing some martial arts techniques



There's no reason at all for me not to be honest.

Bear in mind, I'm not necessarily saying reaction type videos are bad - if you enjoy making them then carry on making them.

There are a few channels (non MA) I used to really enjoy watching on YouTube, guys that were doing what they liked, saying what they liked and having a laugh. I actually learned stuff from them. Unfortunately they got sponsored (so suddenly a load of their content became obviously paid shill reviews) and to protect that they fell into 'mainstream, what other people like'. Overnight, crap. Unsub.

If you enjoy filming yourself doing MA stuff, film it. Publish it. Use it to learn - watching yourself on screen is a good way to find faults, and if you can't find any you can be certain someone else will


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> Thanks for being honest, I thought people would enjoy this rather than me doing some martial arts techniques


I'd rather watch a video of some actual skill rather than some guy watching YouTube and since almost everyone on here does martial arts I'm assuming most will have the same opinion.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 11, 2018)

So haven't watched the video yet (my fiancee needs quiet while she works and I don't know where my headphones are), but going to include my theory on reaction videos. 

My assumption is people like reaction videos for the same reason that they like watching a baseball game with announcers (as opposed to muted). What that reason is I have no idea...but both seem to be very popular for some reason, and the concept of both seems to be the same to me...you get to watch the game/video/whatever, but you also get to hear someone's real-time take on it. If any of you happen to like listening to announcers during sports, try figuring out why and see if that applies to reaction videos.

To the OP: reaction videos aren't necessarily bad, I just don't think this forum is the right demographic for that kind of thing. Most people here are older, and I believe they're popular with teens. My impression on this site is that most of us are also more interested in feedback and a back and forth with other martial artists, than a reaction video which is just a one-way evaluation.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I'd rather watch a video of some actual skill rather than some guy watching YouTube and since almost everyone on here does martial arts I'm assuming most will have the same opinion.


I think you hit the key...the people on here are not interested in it since we're the wrong demographic for MA reaction videos. Doesn't mean that demographic doesn't exist somewhere...just not here.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I know I just don't see the point of them i know there's video game ones to...like why do I want to spend 20 minutes watching some kid play a game...if I'm that interested the game I'll play the damm thing myself lol



OK. But if a subject doesn't interest you
 You don't have to jump up and down about it.

Engaging in a conversation to say how much you don't want to engage in a conversation makes you sound like a duchebag.


----------



## pdg (Apr 11, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> If any of you happen to like listening to announcers during sports, try figuring out why and see if that applies to reaction videos.



The only sport I really watch at all is motor racing, and for that the commentary is useful for keeping up with what's happening in the sections that aren't on screen at the time.

All in all, a different situation to both reaction vids and other sports commentary


----------



## pdg (Apr 11, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> My assumption is people like reaction videos for the same reason that they like watching a baseball game with announcers



Thinking about it...

I think reaction videos are more akin to the post match analysis (as I mentioned) than in game commentary.

And yes, I consider them different.

As I said about motor racing, for F1 we usually get the race (with commentary) followed by a separate reaction programme.

I never watch the reaction.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> There's no reason at all for me not to be honest.


Unfortunately this often comes with age, with a side order of pimp slap and a sprinkle of I don't give a damn,...lol.  

I guess after life has had time to beat you up, we just don't have the energy to be other than honest.


----------



## pdg (Apr 11, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Unfortunately this often comes with age, with a side order of pimp slap and a sprinkle of I don't give a damn,...lol.
> 
> I guess after life has had time to beat you up, we just don't have the energy to be other than honest.



Yep.

It's not like I'll lie for the purpose of putting someone down, but I won't lie to spare feelings either.

Someone asks for an opinion, that's what they get - if they choose to take offence that's up to them


----------



## Martial D (Apr 11, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Unfortunately this often comes with age, with a side order of pimp slap and a sprinkle of I don't give a damn,...lol.
> 
> I guess after life has had time to beat you up, we just don't have the energy to be other than honest.


Indeed. It's just too damn tiresome to spend your life tiptoeing around on eggshells.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 11, 2018)

Muneeb200129 said:


> Could u guys check out my reaction video and give me some feedback to work on.


- WC is bad, bad, very bad.
- MMA is good, good, very good.

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 11, 2018)

drop bear said:


> OK. But if a subject doesn't interest you
> You don't have to jump up and down about it.
> 
> Engaging in a conversation to say how much you don't want to engage in a conversation makes you sound like a duchebag.


Maybe but meh I can live with it. I'm sure people have thought the same about you a few times


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2018)

I never heard of reaction videos. I feel like I've learned something.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Buka said:


> I never heard of reaction videos. I feel like I've learned something.


And this is how I know that I am not as old as you. Lol. Good news is that you are learning something new.  There are 3 sides to why people would make this type of video.
1. Attention 
2. Money (by getting paid from you tube)
3. Narcissist with free time on their hands.

#1 and #2 are probably the most common as people try to get paid by youtube when a videos gets lots of hits.


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> And this is how I know that I am not as old as you. Lol.



I'm so old I remember when the Dead Sea was only sick.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Buka said:


> I'm so old I remember when the Dead Sea was only sick.


----------



## wckf92 (Apr 13, 2018)

Buka said:


> I never heard of reaction videos. I feel like I've learned something.



Ya...same here. Guess I live under a rock!


----------

